# Can APC be used....



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

On the engine of my Fabia vRS?? Its the PD TDI VAG engine, you know the one with all the plastic! Any suggestions?? Its not too dirty, i just want to spruce it up a bit!!

Ian


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

yep - mix 4/1 id say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Whats the best method then? Just spray on EVERYWHERE, leave it to soak for a minute, wipe with cloth then Hose pipe?? (i dont have pressure washer) Do i need to stay away from any areas or cover anything up??

Ian


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, I used Tescos' finest APC on my engine bay yesterday and its come up a treat, and was much easier to use than AG Engine Cleaner.

Do it!


----------



## John35 (Aug 27, 2007)

Put two layers of clingfilm around obvious electrical components. Saves any worries...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, just done it and i'm mighty impressed!!!
Wish i'd taking some before shots coz it was absolutely bogging!!!!
I didnt put any products on after so its not Shiney but its a million times better than before!!
I'll try post up a quick pic.

Ian:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Like i said, i wish i had took some before pics because it was really bogging!! anyway, heres a pic, i'm really happy with it!!:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Any pic's of the car?? I own a silver Furby, Nice badge on the engine cover. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Any pic's of the car?? I own a silver Furby, Nice badge on the engine cover. :thumb:


Here you go mate


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice colllection there mate :thumb: 

Porker , Rangie sport , and the best Derv hot hatch there is !!!

Very Jealous !!!!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

andybl said:


> Porker , Rangie sport , and the best Derv hot hatch there is !!!


2nd that!! :thumb: :thumb:

Nice grill and spliter, I would have the spliter on but I have to drive down a dirt road daily(Which annoys the hell out of me!! ) I like the look


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

The Two in the Garage aint mine mate, BLODDY wish they were though!!!:argie: 
They belong to the In-Laws 

Ian


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> 2nd that!! :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Nice grill and spliter, I would have the spliter on but I have to drive down a dirt road daily(Which annoys the hell out of me!! ) I like the look


Thanks mate!! Painted the Grill myself but its not a great job so i'm getting it done at a bodyshop. To be honest, the car has been lowered -30mm and the splitter goes nowhere near grounding out!! Fabia's as you know, have HUGE ground clearance regarding the Bumpers:thumb:

Ian


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Farky said:


> The Two in the Garage aint mine mate, BLODDY wish they were though!!!:argie:
> They belong to the In-Laws


With them belonging to the in-laws doesn't that warrant you a drive now and then....

Are you a member of BriSkoda??


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep, i'm on Briskoda mate. 
In-laws were away to Australia for 3 weeks about a month ago, he phoned me up and said "Ian, any chance you can take the Porsche out every 2nd day while i'm away?? Its just that the brakes on them bind like a ba$tard if they dont move every day!!!"

You can imagine my reply!!!!:argie: :driver: 

Ian:wave:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Farky said:


> Yep, i'm on Briskoda mate.
> In-laws were away to Australia for 3 weeks about a month ago, he phoned me up and said "Ian, any chance you can take the Porsche out every 2nd day while i'm away?? Its just that the brakes on them bind like a ba$tard if they dont move every day!!!"
> 
> You can imagine my reply!!!!:argie: :driver:
> ...


Lucky sod!! if you can't make it one day because you are busy give me a bell!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

will do mate!

:car:


----------



## octywagon (Apr 10, 2008)

HI from another briskodian :wave:, nice furby and lovin the pipes out the back of the rangie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

andybl said:


> Nice colllection there mate :thumb:
> 
> Porker , Rangie sport , and the best Derv hot hatch there is !!!
> 
> Very Jealous !!!!!


You forgot the wheelbarrow :lol:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

octywagon said:


> HI from another briskodian :wave:, nice furby :thumb:


Hi from yet another Briskodian :wave: , though now the Superb has gone, I don't spend as much time over there as I used to

Nice Furby, and cracking job on the engine bay:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow sum nice cars............


----------



## daddyscoob (Jul 10, 2006)

Durr excuse my ignorance what does APC stand for - and Tesco's sells it ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

octywagon said:


> HI from another briskodian :wave:, nice furby and lovin the pipes out the back of the rangie :thumb:


Yeah, pipes are nice on the Rangie, its got a full kit on it, i'll try get some pics up asap!!

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Tiptronic said:


> Nice Furby, and cracking job on the engine bay:thumb:


Cheers mate, first time i've done it and it was real dirty before!!:doublesho 
Wished i'd taking some befores now

Ian:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> wow sum nice cars............


I wish i could say the Rangie Sport and Porker were mine mate but they aint!! (In-laws)

Ian:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

daddyscoob said:


> Durr excuse my ignorance what does APC stand for - and Tesco's sells it ??


APC- All Purpose Cleaner mate:thumb: 
Go to house cleaning isle in Tesco and look for yellow bottle of Daisy, 85p:thumb:

Ian:wave:


----------

